# Halloween sound effects and music.



## HauntoweeN (Jun 27, 2010)

Anybody know anyone who will create a custom made cd for your haunt? I would like to find somebody who will create it just the way you want it. THANKS!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

pm member Hauntcast. Chris will make you a great sound/music track for any type scene or haunt. I've had two of them made for me and they're excellent.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

That is how I make my living. I have done all the voice for the trailers for Masters Of Horror and do a lot of promos for Showtime, also do sound design for ABC radio networks and did stuff for Grand Theft Auto. Demos are at radioimaging.com. Adam at poisonprops.com is another great option.

Peace,


Fish


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I know a guy. His name is Jeremiah Whitman. He has a page on Facebook. He made a single for me called Dark Lullaby. I use it for a evil nursery scene.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I always seem to use the 13th Hour by Midnight Syndicate. They have sound effects with Gothic type of music. Check it out if you're interested and tell me what you think.


----------

